# ADGA *Star Buck and +Plus Buck Questions



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand all the requirements needed for a buck to become a star buck or earn a plus.
I was wondering if, for the other options to earn a plus, the daughters can be from the same dams as the first option to earn a plus.

Say for instance with my goats, I have a buck named Jasper who I am trying to get pluses for.
I decide to keep 3 daughters from Jasper, all from different dams, who later earn their Milking Stars.
Now Jasper is a plus Buck.
Now, for Jasper to earn another plus, one option is for Jasper to sire 1 plus Buck son and two milking star daughters. With this option, do the 2 daughters have to come from 2 dams different than the 3 dams from the first option above, that got Jasper's first plus?
Can they be the same dams as the first option to earn a second plus?

Or, for Jasper to earn both pluses, do I essentially need to breed him to 5 different dams, and keep a daughter from each dam, get stars on those 5 daughters, and keep a son from one of the five dams, and get a plus on that son?

I know there are other options to get pluses, but I wanted to go this route, and wondered how many different dams I needed to keep star daughters from, in order for Jasper to get two pluses.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Having read the rules, it seems like you would need most likely need 5 does from five different dams. I'm guessing ADGA thinks it would be too simple to say the two does could share a dam or could share a dam of the original three. After all it's suppose to be hard to get two pluses


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

:thumbup::lovey:Good for you that you are thinking about this! Too many good bucks go to their graves without their owner ever trying to get them this recognition. You are one of the good ones!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope this helps.



> *B: Like *M but for bucks, it tells you that a buck comes from a milking background that was on official test and his ancestors have earned their ratings. Bucks get their *B status if
> 1) the dam of the buck has her *M status and the sire of buck has his *B
> 2) the dam of the buck has her *M and the sire's dam has her *M
> 3) the dam has her *M and the sire of the buck has a +B status.
> +B means that a buck has three milking daughters from different dams who have earned their *M's on test, or a buck can earn a + if he has two sons from two different dams that have earned a +. If a buck has had both daughters and sons that have earned those ratings, then he gets two ++


----------

